# Kenmore Ultra Wash Dishwasher mystery



## rtyui2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello, my Kenmore Ultra Wash dishwasher will run until it gets to the step where the water is discharged out into the sink trap. At this point the breaker is tripped and water remains in the bottom of the dishwasher. The first time this happened I reset the breaker, took the discharge hose off, restarted the dishwasher and pumped the water into a bucket. The dishwasher worked fine for another week. This morning the breaker tripped again, I went through the above steps again, only this time the problem wasn't fixed and the breaker keeps tripping. Any ideas as to what this problem may be? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Kenmore Ultra Wash


Just names and not a model#.
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html



> dishwasher will run until it gets to the step where the water is discharged out into the sink trap. At this point the breaker is tripped and water remains in the bottom of the dishwasher


Short in something 



> The first time this happened I reset the breaker, took the discharge hose off, restarted the dishwasher and pumped the water into a bucket. The dishwasher worked fine for another week.


Intermittant problems are the worst! 

jeff.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

One of the first ( easy )thing to do is clean the anti syphon thing, I guess that's what they call it ?
This is the small air breather anti syphon thing on your sink top. about 3" high run water back down it
this will plug up with soap scum.
This was my problem once. Hope this helps!
deck hand


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Cleaned the strainer out lately?


----------

